# Pandora Bracelet



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've been wanting a Pandora bracelet for sometime now and for my birthday, my mom bought me one! We had such fun picking out the charms--it took us over two hours. :blush: The Disney charms were from my brother who, by the way, thinks the whole concept is silly!  

It isn't completely full yet, but in time, I am sure it will be filled!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How fun! I've never heard of them before. Very cute charms! :biggrin:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I like mine & also have the suitcase charm like yours.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 19 2009, 12:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729941


> I like mine & also have the suitcase charm like yours.[/B]


Is yours full? Pictures, please! LOL


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They are a big craze in Australia, my friends in Michigan are retailers for them. If you guys need any - perhaps I can arrange a discount - I am jumping the gun here... I will have to ask them first though


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 19 2009, 02:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729957


> They are a big craze in Australia, my friends in Michigan are retailers for them. If you guys need any - perhaps I can arrange a discount - I am jumping the gun here... I will have to ask them first though [/B]


*Yes they are BIG time here down under. Mind you they arent that cheap but if you like them - well spoil yourself I say.


And belated Happy Birthday Nicole. :wub: :wub: 

Hope you are doing ok??


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'




*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've never heard of nor seen a Pandora bracelet, but I really like it. What a wonderful turn on the old "noisy" charm bracelet.

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW, that is really gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I love the Pandora Bracelets!!!! They are so cute and you can put whatever charms you want to on them!!! Yours look terrific~~I love lots of bracelets.....watches and bracelets are my passion. Keep adding to it until you get it filled.............


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't think I have heard of it either, but it is pretty.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The braclet is pretty. A charm braclet is a good way to remember important times in your life.

I used to buy jewelry......now I'm gathering it up to sell .... :blush: ....well, I'm gonna see what I get offered for the gold, anyway.


I wear my good jewelry every day, it has become a part of me now. 



I know, I'm boring. :bysmilie:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never heard of them before, but your bracelet is gorgeous. I just love all the little charms :heart:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 19 2009, 01:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729957


> They are a big craze in Australia, my friends in Michigan are retailers for them. If you guys need any - perhaps I can arrange a discount - I am jumping the gun here... I will have to ask them first though [/B]


Ohhh...that would be WONDERFUL!


QUOTE (ddsumm @ Feb 19 2009, 03:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729966


> And belated Happy Birthday Nicole. :wub: :wub:
> 
> Hope you are doing ok??
> 
> ...


Thank you Dede! I had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

someone i work with has one too... its so cute. I looked at them online and man.. it would cost alot to fill it up! The good thing is my wrist is xsmall so less charms to fill it up! yay... i sent a link to the bf to throw the hint.. 

I love your charms!! Happy belated bday!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 19 2009, 02:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729955


> QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 19 2009, 12:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729941





> I like mine & also have the suitcase charm like yours.[/B]


Is yours full? Pictures, please! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, no. It will be a long time before mine is full. I just have the pineapple, suitcase, fish (retired), rose, butterflies, rose & leaves, basket, birthstone, and maybe one or two more. I have tried to stick with all Pandora charms which does make it more expensive. I would like to have some of the gold but at about $200 each, I've not done that.

I'd love to hear about a place to get the charms at discount. The cheapest I have seen is a 10% discount,


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't heard of these either and its really pretty.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh that is pretty never heard of it either. Lina go find out for us!!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 19 2009, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730018


> The braclet is pretty. A charm braclet is a good way to remember important times in your life.[/B]


That is how I started mine. We had gone to Europe on vacation & they were big over there so I started adding ones that reminded me of places we were visiting.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Very cute Nicole! What a great idea and a nice keepsake.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My daughter's birthdays are coming up and starting them off with one or two charms and 
the bracelet sounds like a great gift.... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Feb 20 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730783


> someone i work with has one too... its so cute. I looked at them online and man.. it would cost alot to fill it up! The good thing is my wrist is xsmall so less charms to fill it up! yay... i sent a link to the bf to throw the hint..
> 
> I love your charms!! Happy belated bday![/B]


To fill a gold bracelet is somewhere in the $4,000 price range! :w00t: Good thing I am a silver lover! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

someone once gave me a pandora ring and i love it  i'm working on saving up for a bracelet. i have the charms picked out already. LOL this has been on my wish list for a couple of years, i think... 

i also think susan (msmagnolia) posted something about these a while back, she got them for her daughters, maybe? that's when i first saw all the charms... i'd had the rings for a while but never saw the huge collection of charms... and i mean HUGE collection! the catalog is amazing eye candy :wub:


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

A discount would be wonderful, Karry loves the Pandora bracelet.

Also, is that a little maltese charm?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not a big jewelry person, but i must say i love your Pandora bracelet and i already picked out some charms. I'm going to send the link to my husband as a little hint, our annisversary is coming up soon.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I love my Pandora bracelet. My husband got it for me for my birthday two years ago and I randomly get charms for it. I wish I could say it was full but I can't lol

I try to get all my charms to mean something to me. 

I have three charms that are silver with a gold accent. the rest are silver. I would advise to put a clip at the end because I lost two charms because I didn't know to do that and they somehow came unscrewed. I did find one of them in the floor but the other one was a cute pink stoned spacer that just slides on and it is gone forever I'm afraid.

Have fun collecting the charms. I know I sure have.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Ohhhh I love that bracelet now I want one...hehe!


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

I too have started a Pandora bracelet, and I wanted to get a charm to commerate Bella coming to live with us. I'm not crazy about the Pandora puppy charm, but I did notice that they have a sterling silver "bow" spacer (only $15 too). Bows are very "Maltese" to me....just a thought for anyone else looking to add a charm in honor of their furry friend. : ) 

Jennifer


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Well, aside from Toby this bracelet has become my new obsession! LOL I have completely filled up my first bracelet. :blush: I told hubby they are little tiaras for my wrist! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Here are some photos:
























Supposedly the red glass bead is hard to find :chili: 


































Soooooo...I have started a new one. My first bracelet are charms that mean something to me and this one is going to be a colorful one with my favorite color--GREEN!









Hubby even went out and bought me a THIRD bracelet to start filling as well! :w00t:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That was really sweet of him! My doctor has a few of them on her wrist and they look lovely with all the colors and such  I can't wait to see the finished look.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i love your bracelet


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh that is a fabulous thing. I just LOVE your bracelet. and that way you can add little memory-stones to your bracelet, what a lovely idea!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooohhh, very pretty! The green is VERY nice.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I can't wait to fill this one. Some people are ring people and others are necklace people, but I just LOVE bracelets. There is something about a bracelet that rattles on your wrist that makes me happy! LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

never heard of them, your a bad girl now I need to go check them out. Yummmmmm my 40th Anniversary is in June, wonder if DH would consider buying me 40 charms  :brownbag:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Apr 3 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756802


> never heard of them, your a bad girl now I need to go check them out. Yummmmmm my 40th Anniversary is in June, wonder if DH would consider buying me 40 charms  :brownbag:[/B]


I think that is a wonderful idea! My excuse when I buy something is that I am worth it. LOL, let hubby argue with that!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pandora Bracelets are so much fun. I hope mine is never completely full 'cause that would take all the fun out of shopping for charms.

I have the suitcase too. I love the carriage charm but have never seen it before. :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Apr 3 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756805


> I love the carriage charm but have never seen it before. :wub:[/B]


Shhhhhh...The carriage charm isn't actually Pandora--my brother got it for me at Disney World--it is Cinderella's Coach.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Nicole! (Nicole is one of my favorite names, by the way)

The bracelet is very lovely!

I like your second bracelet,too. The green colors especially are pretty.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love your bracelet. My husband got me a bracelet for our 23rd wedding anniversary. I emailed him a link with the charms that i like and also emailed him links to the Disney charms i like. I can't wait to get mine fuller to wear.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't have a pandora bracelet but I love them. I read the posts about buying charms at Disney World and wanted to post a caution. My friend's husband bought a charm for her at Disney World and it's too small for her bracelet. It's driving her nuts because it is stuck in one spot on the bracelet and she can't get it unstuck. Are the charms at Disney World bona fide pandora charms?





Joy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Apr 3 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756913


> I don't have a pandora bracelet but I love them. I read the posts about buying charms at Disney World and wanted to post a caution. My friend's husband bought a charm for her at Disney World and it's too small for her bracelet. It's driving her nuts because it is stuck in one spot on the bracelet and she can't get it unstuck. Are the charms at Disney World bona fide pandora charms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they are not Pandora charms, but I have three Disney charms on mine and have not had one problem with them. I wonder if she got a damaged one or something like that.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

After I read your initial post, I looked into the bracelets and decided to get one for my daughter for her birthday. I 
mentioned it to a co-worker and she told me that a jewelry store around here was having a trunk show and running a special...
for every $100 worth of charms you bought, you got a bracelet free. So I was able to buy her about 5 charms, and get 2
free bracelets... so now I have one too :biggrin: . 

By the way, she loves her bracelet... thanks for posting about it!!

Debbie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

There are also a couple of stores on ebay that sell authentic pandora charms and bracelets. You have to be careful because a lot of fake ones are coming in from China and Hong Kong. There are 2 stores that I always check to see if they have any of the charms I want on auction:

haveabead
collectabead

These 2 stores only sell authentic pandora charms/bracelets/jewelry.

Some of their "buy it now" prices are more than you can get elsewhere. Another good on-line store is Bello Paradiso.(not an ebay store).


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

well... a few months ago i sent my bf through email the link to pandora bracelets ...and this morning when i was leaving for work i see a card and inside of the card was a pandora bracelet with one charm! My bf said in the card that the charm means "everlasting love". :blush: The card played music and all... lol.. it was a really cute thing to do.. (and today isnt any type of holiday or anything).

here is the bracelet with the charm.. (connected hearts go all the way around the charm)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Apr 6 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758199


> well... a few months ago i sent my bf through email the link to pandora bracelets ...and this morning when i was leaving for work i see a card and inside of the card was a pandora bracelet with one charm! My bf said in the card that the charm means "everlasting love". :blush: The card played music and all... lol.. it was a really cute thing to do.. (and today isnt any type of holiday or anything).
> 
> here is the bracelet with the charm.. (connected hearts go all the way around the charm)
> 
> ...


Awwww...isn't that sweet! I really like that charm! Isn't it nice to be surprised with things for no reason?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So sweet. That BF is a keeper!!!

I also have that charm. It's one of my favs and it does mean everlasting or eternal love.

How very thoughtful of your BF. :biggrin:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Apr 6 2009, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758199


> well... a few months ago i sent my bf through email the link to pandora bracelets ...and this morning when i was leaving for work i see a card and inside of the card was a pandora bracelet with one charm! My bf said in the card that the charm means "everlasting love". :blush: The card played music and all... lol.. it was a really cute thing to do.. (and today isnt any type of holiday or anything).
> 
> here is the bracelet with the charm.. (connected hearts go all the way around the charm)
> 
> ...


*oh how wonderful of you BF. you are really lucky.
a lovely charm that is :wub: 
*


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Apr 6 2009, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758209


> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Apr 6 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758199





> well... a few months ago i sent my bf through email the link to pandora bracelets ...and this morning when i was leaving for work i see a card and inside of the card was a pandora bracelet with one charm! My bf said in the card that the charm means "everlasting love". :blush: The card played music and all... lol.. it was a really cute thing to do.. (and today isnt any type of holiday or anything).
> 
> here is the bracelet with the charm.. (connected hearts go all the way around the charm)
> 
> ...


Awwww...isn't that sweet! I really like that charm! Isn't it nice to be surprised with things for no reason?
[/B][/QUOTE]
yup it was for reason at all... he just wanted to show me he loves me. :wub:


----------

